# How many of you



## wartomods (Sep 4, 2010)

got tired of travelling after years and decided to do something else?


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 4, 2010)

I didn't get tired of it... I just came into some money and felt to try my hand at farming. this mourning I strapped my old alice pack to a dollie and started walking down the road to the next town 8 miles away to do some grocery shopping and got a ride when I was walking there and anouther when I was walking back. and now I'm longing for the open road again.... such good times


----------



## Mouse (Sep 4, 2010)

I got tired of traveling like a drunken fool. I stopped traveling because of legal problems. I shall travel again! (only better, smarter, fun..ner?)


----------



## 614 crust (Sep 4, 2010)

I only stopped due to probation. Once I'm off paper I'll travel again as well.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't know if "got tired" is right, more like "got seduced by security". I met a woman and settled down to farming. 

I'd still go crazy if I didn't go walkabout a couple times a year. But after a month or 6 weeks of traveling and not knowing where I'm going to sleep that night, it's kinda nice to come home to the old farmhouse, lay down in my own bed, and know what's going to happen in the morning.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2010)

thumbs up to that Cranberrydavid. sounds like a good life, honestly


----------



## cranberrydavid (Sep 5, 2010)

Mouse said:


> thumbs up to that Cranberrydavid. sounds like a good life, honestly


 
It is a good life. The woman was a traveler too, though, so after 8 pretty good years she went off on her own adventure.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2010)

nice deal. at least she understands the need to escape at times.


----------



## Kalalau (Sep 5, 2010)

I never got tired of traveling... I just fell into stagnation a few times.... and got some stuff lined up a few times.. and messed it up a few times.. it's a good cycle I've got going on.. it's been happening since _I was 1._


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2010)

so things were pretty cushy from about 0-.9, aye?


----------



## coldsteelrail (Sep 5, 2010)

I travel, and then i get a place, then get all unraveled and depressed, so then i go travel...only to start wanting to bake, grow gardens, feel like i belong to a community and learn...so i get a place, and the cycle continues. This is one huge world. I've never really fit into the drunk punk traveler scene, but i sure love cardboard, trains, and being somewhere new. It can be a curse, you know? The wander lust. It makes it really difficult to go to school, for instance. Or develop meaningful adult relationships and a sense of community. I feel at home where ever i am, but also out of place and itching to move on. It's awesome, b/c i know no matter what, i will never see enough of this world, i will always be a traveler. Kind of like how people are always alcoholics. I forsee having land, creating meaningful work, having a long-term lover, and a place to come home to that i built myself...but i know that i will always be planning the next adventure, or willing to go if the lonely road calls.


----------

